# Provera to get Aunt Flo's butt in gear



## refinnej (Aug 14, 2008)

I've just been doing this recently (7 days of provera).  For those of you who had to try this as well, can you tell me how long it took for your period to come?  Feeling very anxious on day 5.


----------



## Sparkle JJ (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey

The first time I had to take provera it was about 5 days it took.  Second time I was only 3 days.  It varies person to person and can take up to 14 days I believe!

Good luck 

J x


----------



## dianne1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi i took 5 days of provera and it took 11 days for period to arrive - i too was very anxious!!!


----------



## refinnej (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.  The nurse had said a week, but when I was on bc, it always came on the 4th day. 

<<<hates waiting


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

15 days for me, drove me mad x


----------



## songbird (Sep 12, 2009)

I was about 2 weeks xx


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

this is good 2 know as im startin provera in january


----------

